
U.S. Treasury upgrades website to better track federal spending data - ishtanbul
https://beta.usaspending.gov
======
ishtanbul
Good to see this happening. I wonder how Steve Ballmer's USA Facts [1]
initiative will fit in to a world where this exists. USA Facts covers state
and local governments which Treasury obviously does not. I think just exposing
the lack of consolidated & easy access to basic data is worth the effort that
Steve put into it. Its clearly working.

[1] [https://usafacts.org/](https://usafacts.org/)

